# cycling 75 gal



## kix0102 (Apr 24, 2005)

I put about 10 tetras(ranging from 1-2 inches) in my tank, and i plan to house 4 RBP (1 inchers). I was told to wait about two days for ammonia to build up before adding the bio spira. Should i add the biospira directly in the tank water, or should i dump it into my filter? i have a rena xp3 filter. thanks so much, i really hope the search function comes back soon!!!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

add it to the tank water so the bio spira has a chance to now only attach to the filter media but your gravel/sand and decor in the tank also.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Shake it real good and empty in tank, not filter but only after an ammonia reading. One of the drawbacks of cycling with fish is that it may take a week to get an ammonia reading on a virgin tank. If you're getting 4 1" rbp than you don't need 10 1" tetras. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## kix0102 (Apr 24, 2005)

so just four of the tetras will do? again, thanks for helpin me out.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

4 of the tetras will do but 10 isn't overkill in a 75 gallon. I would just leave it. If you have pure clear ammonia handy 1 capful should be sufficient for a 75 gallon to get an ammonia reading the next day to save you a week in cycling time.


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

I like the Ammonia method with BS. I did mine in 9-10 days with 5ppm am which is high and from then on my am and trites have not moved.


----------

